
How Facial Recognition Works with Face Masks - broutonlab
https://broutonlab.com/blog/how-facial-recognition-works-with-face-masks
======
broutonlab
We have researched a problem of how facial recognition works with face masks
due to identification systems struggling to work accurately with medical masks
appearing on human faces.

